# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Mijn zoon van 4 jaar heeft de ziekte van pfeifer

## erika33

hallo, mijn zoontje van 4 jaar heeft de ziekte van pfeifer, onze huisarts zegt dat hij haar jongste patiëntje is die deze ziekte in zo'n maat heeft. Hij is gigantisch moe, ziet spierwit met wallen onder zijn ogen. Wat kan ik hieraan doen om hem te helpen? Op school zeggen de leraren ook al dat hij niet zichzelf is, normaal gesproken is hij overal enthousiast voor maar nu gaat hij hangen en is niet vooruit te branden! Het enige dat mij is geadviseerd is dat we hem moeten laten rusten, hoe leg ik een 4 jarig mannetje uit dat hij moet gaan liggen!?! We gaan nu proberen om hem halve dagen naar school te brengen ipv hele dagen. Weten jullie ook hoelang dit kan gaan duren bij zulke jonge kinderen? :Confused:

----------


## A.Mels

> hallo, mijn zoontje van 4 jaar heeft de ziekte van pfeifer, onze huisarts zegt dat hij haar jongste patiëntje is die deze ziekte in zo'n maat heeft. Hij is gigantisch moe, ziet spierwit met wallen onder zijn ogen. Wat kan ik hieraan doen om hem te helpen? Op school zeggen de leraren ook al dat hij niet zichzelf is, normaal gesproken is hij overal enthousiast voor maar nu gaat hij hangen en is niet vooruit te branden! Het enige dat mij is geadviseerd is dat we hem moeten laten rusten, hoe leg ik een 4 jarig mannetje uit dat hij moet gaan liggen!?! We gaan nu proberen om hem halve dagen naar school te brengen ipv hele dagen. Weten jullie ook hoelang dit kan gaan duren bij zulke jonge kinderen?


Hoi,
Mijn dochter heeft Pfeifer gehad, behoorlijk.
Ik heb haar 2 homeophatische middelen gegeven, want dat is het enige wat je kunt geven. Ik weet alleen niet meer hoe het heet, mischien kan je daar naar vragen/zoeken? Het zijn druppels.
Je zoon gaat vanzelf liggen als hij erg moe wordt. Laat hem gewoon zijn eigen gang gaan, alles rustig aan, niets moet, doe rustige spelletjes dan blijft hij ook rustig zitten. Halve dagen naar school is te proberen, maar soms lukt dat ook niet. Dan maar niet, laat hem maar zijn gevoel volgen dat is het beste.
Zorg wel voor extra vitaminen en mineralen en buitenlucht, want daarna kan hij een dutje doen.
Groet,
Annette

----------


## A.Mels

> Hoi,
> Mijn dochter heeft Pfeifer gehad, behoorlijk.
> Ik heb haar 2 homeophatische middelen gegeven, want dat is het enige wat je kunt geven. Ik weet alleen niet meer hoe het heet, mischien kan je daar naar vragen/zoeken? Het zijn druppels.
> Je zoon gaat vanzelf liggen als hij erg moe wordt. Laat hem gewoon zijn eigen gang gaan, alles rustig aan, niets moet, doe rustige spelletjes dan blijft hij ook rustig zitten. Halve dagen naar school is te proberen, maar soms lukt dat ook niet. Dan maar niet, laat hem maar zijn gevoel volgen dat is het beste.
> Zorg wel voor extra vitaminen en mineralen en buitenlucht, want daarna kan hij een dutje doen.
> Groet,
> Annette


Oh ja vergat ik even: meestal duurt het niet echt lang bij kleintjes, maar tijd kan je bij niemand geven, dat is bij iedereen verschillend.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Erika,

Ik hoop dat het nu goed gaat met jou en je zoontje. Wat heeft er bij jullie geholpen?
Wat kun je tegen de ziekte van Pfeiffer doen?  Tegen de ziekte van pfeiffer zijn geen medicijnen. De dokter kan je dus niet helpen. Het enige dat je kunt doen is naar behoefte rusten. Maar er zijn nog een aantal dingen die helpen. Eet niet te vet voedsel, drink geen alcohol en drink genoeg water, karnemelk of vruchtensap (ongeveer twee á drie liter per dag). Dit zijn geen medicijnen maar ze werken wel goed voor de lever. Ook kun je, om anderen niet te besmetten extra hygiëne maatregelen nemen, maar je kunt een ander nooit voor 100% beschermen. De kans om een ander te besmetten blijft natuurlijk altijd.


Groetjes Luuss

----------

